# I'm near Detroit for the week if any wants to meet up



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I know there is quite a few folks from Michigan on hear. I will be in Harrison Township till Friday if anyone wants to meet up. I brought my truck also if anyone wants to see/hear it.


----------

